# Hughes HDVR2... Replacement Power Supply?



## elee.icx (Apr 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where to source a power supply for an HDVR2? The part Number is SPWR-00005-000. 

Thanks, Eric


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Weaknees. They have an ad at the top of this page.


----------



## back2future (Sep 30, 2002)

Ditto. Weaknees.

I just last month ordered a powersupply and all is now well. My symptoms made me think maybe my disk was going. I had intermittenant lockups and then it wouldn't boot. I dropped my disk into my PC and all was well. Then I measured the voltages and the 12v line was at about 10v.

The reliability on these boxes leave a little bit to be desired.....


----------



## elee.icx (Apr 1, 2006)

WeaKnees had the power supply... I should have it on Tuesday. Thanks Again...


----------



## schampio (May 1, 2002)

Hi,
I've got 4 HDVR2's and a friend has a pair almost all of which pop their power supply yearly. Coincidentally all of them are running with the Weaknees Twin breezes upgrade trays and spare fans. In every case the tray fan was failing or already dead (they croak yearly too). I've bought 8 replacement PS's over the last 4 years to keep them all flying but the price for them has shot up from $25 to $69 and I can't keep justifying that much for what's probably a $20 part. 9th tee and 18inch used to sell them much more affordably but sadly no longer. They only come with a 30 day warrantee as well and I was a bit hacked when a new one went out in only 3 months.
So does anyone have a more affordable source for these? PN was SPWR-00005-000 rev a1. I've dug around but Hughes doesn't seem to have a spare parts site that I can find.
Also, anyone with a popped supply also running a Weaknees Twinbreezes 2nd fan? I sent them a lot of letters a year or so back but they steadfastly maintain I'm the only one who's ever seen this problem. I'm almost ready to pull all the tray fans out at this point.
Alternatively, has anyone some experience in doing component level repairs on the dead supplies? I've a feeling its a diode but haven't taken the time to isolate it yet.
Thanks


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I would also be interested in an affordable power supply option for the Hughes HDVR2...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Buy a used S2 DTivo on ebay. You can usually find them for less than $35. Running the extra fans in an S2 DTivo is overkill and completely unnecessary. It may also be the reason why your power supplies keep dying. I've run dual drives in numerous S2 DTivos for years and never had either a drive or power supply fail. I've also never added more fans than the stock rear-mounted fan. They improved the cooling in the S2 models considerably over the original S1 models.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

back2future said:


> Ditto. Weaknees.
> 
> I just last month ordered a powersupply and all is now well. My symptoms made me think maybe my disk was going. I had intermittenant lockups and then it wouldn't boot. I dropped my disk into my PC and all was well. Then I measured the voltages and the 12v line was at about 10v.
> 
> The reliability on these boxes leave a little bit to be desired.....


Mine have been trouble-free since 2003. I'd say the reliability of the Series2 DTivo units is excellent.


----------

